# Alicia Sacramone



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

There was some crappy article about people who could have made it big in MMA and it mentioned her, I have to confess I'm now a little obsessed..


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Well hellooowwww!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

She does have some interesting aspects


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

...Triangle!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Was thinking the same thing


----------

